# ARBA Convention 2014



## kmaben (Aug 19, 2014)

Have we already started one of these threads and I just suck with the search tool? To Early?

Who's going? 

This guy is!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think we have started one yet but I will be there for sure!! All five days because I'm doing a lot with the tan club and even got recruited to help with check in


----------



## majorv (Aug 19, 2014)

For sure I'm going. Can't pass up the chance to show bunnies when it's soo close!


----------



## kmaben (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm so stoked! I'm pretty sure I have your number still. We'll meet up! I want to see all the rare breeds and new colors. Gonna be carrying around a month old too! He better get use to rabbits quick fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Khainon (Aug 23, 2014)

ugh i want to go..but due to current vet costs on my horses,itl have to wait..only show im doing this year it seems is the lancaster california show..mainly because its right across the street from me lol


----------



## Azerane (Aug 23, 2014)

woahlookitsme said:


> I don't think we have started one yet but I will be there for sure!! All five days because I'm doing a lot with the tan club and even got recruited to help with check in



Wish I could go just to see your tans


----------



## kmaben (Aug 23, 2014)

Azerane they're adorable little buggers! They have a lot of personality and that arch is so graceful. I'd love to spend the weekend in Dallas but a little afraid to with the baby. How can you go for just one day though?


----------



## kmaben (Aug 23, 2014)

Ohhh forgot to ask! Is petting allowed? I'm only familiar with dog shows. They allow petting and tolerate questions pretty well with permission of course. With so many fur types I predict itchy fingers. Are rabbit people pretty laid back at shows? Should I carry around a bunch of hand sanitizer?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd say yes on the hand sanitizer because you have buns of your own and I wouldn't want any of them to catch things. People are usually pretty laid back. It's always nice to ask first if you see a breeder feeding and watering. I have your number so yes we should definitely hang out! I won't have too many there because we've started loosing babies for an unknown reason but I'm down to taking 10 right now. 

Btw I can't wait to meet your baby


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 28, 2014)

It was great to fly to the convention in Harrisburg last year. Looks like it's in Texas this year, and that's too far to fly. Maybe if it's closer to Cessna range next year...


----------



## majorv (Aug 28, 2014)

MikeScone said:


> It was great to fly to the convention in Harrisburg last year. Looks like it's in Texas this year, and that's too far to fly. Maybe if it's closer to Cessna range next year...


 
Sorry, next year it's in Portland Oregon...not really within Cessna range for you!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 31, 2014)

majorv said:


> Sorry, next year it's in Portland Oregon...not really within Cessna range for you!



Hmph. Portland's even worse than Texas. Harrisburg was only a couple of hours away. Oh well, someday...


----------

